
I’m a Latino in Tech, and I Think the ‘Diversity’ Discussion Is Utterly Broken - DuanaWelch
http://observer.com/2016/10/lets-be-honest-we-have-no-idea-what-diversity-means/
======
hairy_man674
> It feels like we’re often treating symptoms like problems

Agreed.

A just society requires that we assign positions on the basis of merit. But to
obtain the skills and knowledge that constitute merit requires _fair and equal
opportunity_ to institutions and resources.

The "discussion is broken" because it ignores the systemic causes namely
socio-economic problems like inequal access to education, which are then
confused with race, gender and identity politics.

